# Does my Expo look big in this?



## fattim (Feb 16, 2017)

My wife says my Leva is too big for the kitchen and I should replace it.

What do you guys think?

Tim.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I would swap for my Classic, if that would help?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think youre asking the wrong group of people. Factors to consider are :

Amount of earache you get from your wife

How long the earache persists

Ways to avoid said earache :

Distraction - can you compare it with any items that your wife has 'littering' the house ?

Bribery - can you placate your wife with gifts ?

If that fails you can always ignore the complaints about size


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

it is tiny!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm assuming there is a grinder somewhere around too? They usually cause the aggro more than the machine in my experience.. Any wriggle room there...? The Leva is a nice tidy and compact machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tell her to naff off and be done with it.........


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks great and fairly small, not sure any machine would give you a much smaller footprint, maybe a nespresso machine ;-)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

fattim said:


> My wife says my Leva is too big for the kitchen and I should replace it.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Tim.


Its not nice to refer to your wife as 'it'.

But yes, I agree, you should replace her.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Option 1: Change wife.

Option 2: Change kitchen (or at least cabinets).

in the meantime enjoy the coffee and ignore the shouting!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh dear.

An Expobar has appeared on eBay using the same photo-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Expobar-Office-Leva-Espresso-Machine-Prosumer-PID-controlled-Dual-Boiler-/322454086204?hash=item4b13c2e23c:g:440AAOSw2gxYyoNA

Has she given you your orders?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's tiddly! Not much bigger than a classic. I take it your wife doesn't drink coffee? Mine was unimpressed when I replaced a De Longhi with the first proper coffee machine. It took about two cappos and I haven't had a complaint since.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You could always 'leva' her complaints into an upgrade. That Decent Espresso DE Pro looks very kitchen chic : exit :


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Or borrow a La Spaz Vivaldi or something for a couple of days and say 'oh remember how small the expobar was?!'


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Apply same logic to her car, her wardrobe etc. then disagree with any request of hers for a few months at which time retrieve machine from loft and ask if she would like to reconsider.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Or borrow a La Spaz Vivaldi or something for a couple of days and say 'oh remember how small the expobar was?!'


So true!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree. My wife's first comment on seeing the La Spaz was..so when are we opening the coffee shop!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

How about a La Pavoni Europiccola? Small footprint, great espresso!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 2 group Gaggia D90 I can lend you if you want to make a point...........

It's filter is bigger than the expo....


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

Norvin said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> An Expobar has appeared on eBay using the same photo-
> 
> ...


*groans

i have some testicles here if you need to borrow a pair.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Youv had it since 2014 and you wife decides it's too big now?

you should have sold it on here


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fattim said:


> My wife says my Leva is too big for the kitchen and I should replace it.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I see. I have decoded this for you . . .

What your wife wife is actually saying is she would like a lovely weekend away in a gorgeous hotel with good food, some nice flowers, chocolates . . . Lots of tlc . . . And a few treats! (Or whatever it is your wife likes)!

Ongoing from that I suggest you compliment her at every opportunity, how lovely she is looking, how wonderful she maintains the home, how much you enjoy her cooking . . . And stop dashing off to your flipping coffee machine every 5 minutes!!

I recall being jealous of a certain toaster quite early on in our marriage so I fully understand how emotionally charged these seemingly innocuous appliances are.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Rom said:


> Youv had it since 2014 and you wife decides it's too big now?
> 
> you should have sold it on here


Perhaps his wife won't let him.



MildredM said:


> I recall being jealous of a certain toaster quite early on in our marriage so I fully understand how emotionally charged these seemingly innocuous appliances are.


Mildred.

You were jealous of your husbands relationship with a toaster?

What happened to end it, did he get his fingers burnt?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

> Mildred.
> 
> You were jealous of your husbands relationship with a toaster?
> 
> What happened to end it, did he get his fingers burnt?


Ho!! I could say I divorced him (I didn't)! I recall it very well . . . It was 'this toaster does this, this toaster does that', it was the best thing since sliced bread!! On and on he went!!! I expect I offered an ultimatum, it's either me or the toaster!! It was so funny! Mind you, I also remember quite clearly being jealous of one of the guinea pigs. Mavis hated me but Ian could cuddle her for hours! I was pretty miffed about that! Poor Ian! Good job he is extremely patient









Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread, Tim


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Ho!! I could say I divorced him (I didn't)! I recall it very well . . . It was 'this toaster does this, this toaster does that', it was the best thing since sliced bread!! On and on he went!!! I expect I offered an ultimatum, it's either me or the toaster!! It was so funny! Mind you, I also remember quite clearly being jealous of one of the guinea pigs. Mavis hated me but Ian could cuddle her for hours! I was pretty miffed about that! Poor Ian! Good job he is extremely patient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't have been much fun for you Mildred if the only thing that kept popping up was his toaster !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Can't have been much fun for you Mildred if the only thing that kept popping up was his toaster !


It wasn't!!!! In the end, I just turned it off and put a cover over it


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

fattim said:


> My wife says my Leva is too big for the kitchen and I should replace it.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


she is right.......get a bigger kitchen!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just rip out the cabinet and suddenly it wont appear to be as big.

Problem solved (send me a cheque with 50% of the savings of the other suggestions above







)


----------



## zoglet (Jun 1, 2010)

Well if she insists and is ok with it, definitely replace her


----------

